# Patience paid off



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I spent alot of time in my stand this yr trying to learn the new area I was hunting. I knew there were good deer in the area so I made my mind up that I wasnt going to shoot anything small. I passed on many deer through bow season waiting for the big one. I watched a couple good bucks all season but they would always stay out in the growed up field in front of my stand. 
with gun season approaching I knew I had to come up with something. Sunday before opening day AnglerSS and I went to the range and we dialed in my muzzleloader in at a 100 yards shooting 100grains of powder with a 245gr powerbelt bullet. When I got home I studied the ballistics and felt confident if I had to make a long shot. Didnt see much monday and didnt get back out till friday afternoon. I was in my stand by 2:30 and he stood up with a doe at 90 yards at 4:20. I had one little opening through a bunch of trees at 165yards to shoot. I watched him get closer to the opening and when he stepped in it I put the crosshair 5in above his and pulled the trigger. He ran about 200 yards and piled up, it it a little far back and hit his lung on the way out. He would of been an 11pt but his brow and G3 was broken off his left side.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Not sure how to make the pic bigger sorry


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice buck. The pic blows up when I click on it. Good shootin.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Great story and nice buck 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go guys!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congratulations!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

just another deer to add to the dinning room wall i see did you kill it around your house some where


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Lol im doing an european mount with him I would of got him mounted if he didnt have two broken tines and ya I shot him about 15min from my house


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice deer!!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

:! Way to go Congrats!!!!


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

well congrats way nicer of a deer than the button buck i shot this year but i still got another tag so maby i can find one like that lol


----------

